# Crystallizing Eldar?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi. I have wondered in particular recently why farseers crystallize when they get older and does this occur to other eldar. If not then why not?


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Apparently there are numerous different reasons. Some say it's to do with the Farseer's spending a lot of time with the spirits of the dead Eldar in the Infinity Circuit. Some say it's to do with wraithbones and it's known to crystallize with some sort of psychic flux and whatnot; and some people believe wraithbone is part of the Eldars physiology.

There are more reasons, but I can't be bothered to lsit them all :biggrin:.

And it should be self-explanatory with those 2 reasons why normal Eldar can't.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought that this only happened when the Farseers spent too much time sitting in the crystal orchards communing with the Infinity Circuit? They sit down and then get so engrossed looking at the strands of time and listening to the voices of the dead, the wraithbone just sort of grows around them and covers them up. But it's only loder Farseers this can happen to isn't it? Those who are so old they have tired of war and complication and want to some contemplation.

GFP


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> I thought that this only happened when the Farseers spent too much time sitting in the crystal orchards communing with the Infinity Circuit? They sit down and then get so engrossed looking at the strands of time and listening to the voices of the dead, the wraithbone just sort of grows around them and covers them up. But it's only loder Farseers this can happen to isn't it? Those who are so old they have tired of war and complication and want to some contemplation.
> 
> GFP


Nah, Eldrad could feel the 'wraithbone crystals all ready hardening within his blood'. I think it happens over time, with a similar cause to Chaos Dwarf Sorcerors turnng to stone (Prolonged exposure to the Warp/Magical energy) and it doesn't happen to other races due to the properties of Eldar blood, properties that are unique to them.

Midnight


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I suspect it's a natural process that would happen to any Eldar who lived long enough - however, only Farseers generally do live that long (Psychic power correlates directly to lifespan for Eldar).

Like most natural processes, the exact rate differs from individual to individual, hance some Farseers crystalize after only a few thousand years, whereas Eldrad is more than 10'000 and only just starting to crystalize.


I think a more important question is why Eldar poo cyrstalizes...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Azezel said:


> I think a more important question is why Eldar poo cyrstalizes...


Wait...........your joking right? This is the 1st time I've heard about eldar crystalizing.....but that has to be a joke.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Eldar do not defecate. Their efficient metabolisms' only waste product is raw pompousness released from their nasal cavaties when they're held at a sufficient height.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Wait...........your joking right? This is the 1st time I've heard about eldar crystalizing.....but that has to be a joke.


That's what it says in Xenology, which is as cannon as any other fluff book (i.e. it's cannon if you like it and not if you're a Tau player)


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Azezel said:


> That's what it says in Xenology, which is as cannon as any other fluff book (i.e. it's cannon if you like it and not if you're a Tau player)


I have not fully read it skimmed the Tau section looking for anywhere it says the eldar created the etherials....and I did not find anything.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

It's been a while, but it goes something like this:

There's a sentient insect race (I forget the name) with a hive-based society. Thousands of years ago they were attacked by what sound like Nurgle chaos marines, the insects were loosing.

The Eldar arrive on the scene and kill all the chaos marines, in return, the Eldar demand one of the Insect queens to aid in making a weapon to fight chaos. The insects refuse so the Eldar kill them and take the queen anyway.

The insect queens have a pheremone gland identical to that found in Tau Etherial, despite the two races coming from opposite sides of the galaxy, and neither had the ability to travel.

The timing of the story is just right for when the Etherial cast first emerged amongst the Tau, and this story, along with some throwaway hints in the tau and Eldar codices hint at the idea. You can't deny that, so far as the Eldar are concerned, the Tau really are ideal weapons against Chaos.

So yeah, it's as cannon as you want it to be.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Azezel said:


> It's been a while, but it goes something like this:
> 
> There's a sentient insect race (I forget the name) with a hive-based society. Thousands of years ago they were attacked by what sound like Nurgle chaos marines, the insects were loosing.
> 
> ...


One thing the Tau system was cut off by a warp storm... and I have never heard mention of webway gate on their planets. Care to mention what page it is on I've got the Tau dex right next to my monitor. The book states that it is "reminiscent to pheromone glands in Terran invertebrates." Can you please tell me the page that the part with the eldar is on.

P.S. If your talking about lights in the sky as a sign as the proof, then I find that being next to no proof.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The part with the Eldar and the insect queen is in Xenology.

And yes, the lights in the sky bit was what I meant by 'throwaway hints' I'd certainly not call it proof, never did.

If you recal, my original point was that Tau players, like your good self, are not required to regard Xenology as cannon.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Azezel said:


> The part with the Eldar and the insect queen is in Xenology.
> 
> And yes, the lights in the sky bit was what I meant by 'throwaway hints' I'd certainly not call it proof, never did.
> 
> If you recal, my original point was that Tau players, like your good self, are not required to regard Xenology as cannon.


I regard it as canon, but I don't grasp at staws trying to find a weak story about the Tau being pawns of the eldar.
Both occurs at the end of the 37th mil.
P.S. Don't dare bring up the fact that they use plasma and rail weapons, tons of races use these.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey it's not your fault that the Tau are the pawns of the Eldar, nothing you can do about it as they've seen the future and diverted you down the strands they want you to take.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

How would the Tau be a useful weapon against chaos? They barly even know it exists. 
It's like me tring to get a cat to destroy a nation.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That's one of the reasons. The tau are immune to the predations of chaos and as such have never been known to be corrupted by them.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> That's one of the reasons. The tau are immune to the predations of chaos and as such have never been known to be corrupted by them.


I know they are next to impossible to corrupt, but it's hard to fight what you can't understand. The better soldier against chaos would be someone that understands the warp and immune or at the very least extremly hard to corrupt.

EDIT: WTF


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

*Semen.*

From a logical standpoint I think the idea is to isolate chaos rather then destroy it completely.


----------

